# Questions about 7 springs in PA



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

What month do they close for the season, are most of the jumps usually open, do they make there own snow?


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

1. Depends on the snow, usually sometime in march but most mid Atlantic are staying open until April this year.
2. Yes, all features are open.
3. Yes, they blow when they need to but this year they have a deeper base than most resorts out west. They don't blow if mother nature can keep up and this year has been spectacular.

7springs and Snowshoe are the best resorts in the east this side of Vermont


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

is it possible for there to be times were they're closed all season? because i cant go this season but i plan on going alot next year.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

how much is it to get in?


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

they have received 180 inches so far this season, with much more on the way. this never happens. go there.


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

KTMRYD3R92 said:


> how much is it to get in?



You do realize they have a web site that answer your basic questions?

Pennsylvania Ski Resort | Four Season Resort | Seven Springs Mountain Resort - 7 Springs


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

i couldnt find anything on the website thats why im asking


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

what i wanna know is there a cost of admission or do you just pay for the lift like it says one the website?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

Would this place be worth it to make a weekend out of coming from Philly?


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

This is a tough one. First it would depend on when you are going.....weekends get pretty crowded. Personally, I live in bucks county and I'd rather just drive up to Vermont than head out to 7 springs. The drive is an extra 2-3 hours, but the terrain is just so much bigger. It also looks like New England might get some snow with the next cycle that comes through.

That being said, if you are hell-bent on 7Springs (it was one of my learning mountains as I lived in that area till I was about 25) think of it as Camelback times almost two. The elevation isn't much more (actually may be a few feet less) and the terrain is about 260 acres, compared to 180 at Camel. There are some nice tree runs and all sorts of terrain/pipe features. Plus, the party atmosphere (if you are of-age) is second-to-none in the mid-atlantic.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

im sorry for asking this so many times but what is the price to get in i cant find it one there website


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

KTMRYD3R92 said:


> im sorry for asking this so many times but what is the price to get in i cant find it one there website


65 all day on weekends that took 2 minutes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

neednsnow said:


> This is a tough one. First it would depend on when you are going.....weekends get pretty crowded. Personally, I live in bucks county and I'd rather just drive up to Vermont than head out to 7 springs. The drive is an extra 2-3 hours, but the terrain is just so much bigger. It also looks like New England might get some snow with the next cycle that comes through.
> 
> That being said, if you are hell-bent on 7Springs (it was one of my learning mountains as I lived in that area till I was about 25) think of it as Camelback times almost two. The elevation isn't much more (actually may be a few feet less) and the terrain is about 260 acres, compared to 180 at Camel. There are some nice tree runs and all sorts of terrain/pipe features. Plus, the party atmosphere (if you are of-age) is second-to-none in the mid-atlantic.


Awesome man thank you. Any particular place you would recommend in Vermont?


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

K1tt3n5 said:


> Awesome man thank you. Any particular place you would recommend in Vermont?


They all have their differences. Killington is big, busy, and crowded. I'll be heading there soon. STowe, Mt. Snow(not a fan, but lots of park), Whiteface (NY), hell, even Gore(NY) would be a better trip than 7Springs. Jay is always a good shot, but it is a hell of a drive!!!

I always go with Killington because of proximity, but, again, Gore wouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

i saw that on the website but that says daily lift ticket rates does that mean you only pay for the lift or is that included?


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Its not an amusement park. You can come or go whenever you please. The charge is for a ticket to ride the lift. I know they have the Ranger Hut/Ticket Stations at the beginning of the entrance road. You do not need to purchase anything from there, if you don't want. You can just drive on through to parking. You can hang out at the resort, chill at the goggle, heck you might even be able to hike to the top and ride down without purchasing a ticket (I would assume Ski Patrol will inquire as you are hiking). So the cost is for the lift ticket, to get to the resort is free.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

are the lift prices mean you can go on the lift all day or is that for 1 ticket?


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

they have day, twilight, and night tickets. they all last for a certain amount of time. they give you infinite rides up for the time.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

KTMRYD3R92 said:


> are the lift prices mean you can go on the lift all day or is that for 1 ticket?


dude its all day just like everywhere else. Have you ever been to a mountain?


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

no i just build jumps around my house but i get my licence soon and ill be able to go places more.


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

KTMRYD3R92 said:


> what i wanna know is there a cost of admission or do you just pay for the lift like it says one the website?





KTMRYD3R92 said:


> no i just build jumps around my house but i get my licence soon and ill be able to go places more.


Good Grief!









Have you EVER been snowboarding?! Have you spoken to anyone that has gone to a slope?
The website gives you all the info you need. There's no "entry fee" just rentals and lift tickets. Same as EVERY other ski slope. There's a ton of other crap at the lodge, and there's a hotel. The only thing you absolutely have to pay for is a lift ticket so they haul your noob ass to the top. Try not to kill yourself getting on and off the chair.



K1tt3n5 said:


> Would this place be worth it to make a weekend out of coming from Philly?


Yes. Get one of their deals that includes a two day lift ticket with the room if you stay at the hotel/lodge. It's actually cheaper than buying two separate lift tickets and getting a fleabag motel. The restaurants on the 4th floor have good food, and breakfast is included with the room. The Wisp has more ski out condos...


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

i would have went many times but its 2 hours away and my parents would have nothing to do there so i had no way to get there and im not a noob just cause i dont go to parks


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

KTMRYD3R92 said:


> i would have went many times but its 2 hours away and my parents would have nothing to do there so i had no way to get there and im not a noob just cause i dont go to parks


I'm not calling you out here KTM, but what kind of board are you currently riding? 

I viewed your posts and it seems you are looking for a board, but based on where you've been riding I'm a bit concerned you are riding a board now that wouldn't be allowed at a resort (plastic)


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

haha its not plastic though i did have one when i was like 8, but the one i have been useing is a cheap world industries board from dicks sporting goods im thinking of getting a burton or forum soon.


----------

